# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Faqe që shkelin të drejtën e autorit

## strongman

Duke shfletuar web faqen www.albinformacion.com, arrita te zbuloj se ata kane kopjuar nje liste te shumte te bizneseve dhe informatave nga Faqe te Verdha te Kosoves (www.kosova-yp.com).

Kete mund ta vertetoni edhe ju duke shiquar bizneset e regjistruara ne kategorine Qendra Tregtare:

http://www.albinformacion.com/index....temid=99999999

dhe

http://www.kosova-yp.com/yell/index....dra%20Tregtare

Ne kete rast jane kopjuar informatat per keto biznese:

 - Besa Beschlagtechnik 
 - Frutti
 - Gips Group
 - Kosovabet 

Ndersa tek kategoria agjencione udhetimi jane kopjuar pothuajse te gjitha firmat.

Shiqoni vete.

http://www.albinformacion.com/index....temid=99999999

http://www.kosova-yp.com/yell/index....0&%20Turistike

Gjate shfletimit mund te gjeni shume biznese tjera te cilat jane bere copy - paste.

Une sapo njoftova kompanine e Faqe te Verdha, ndersa ata te albinformacion nuk arrita ti kontaktoj sepse nuk gjeja dot email adresen e tyre.

Para disa diteve zbulova nje tjeter plagjiature nga albinformatika.net, te cilet kishin kopjuar ter tekstin e tyre nga www.kosoft-studio.com

Pasi njoftova stafin e kosfot studio, ata me siguri kane kontaktuar me albinformatika.net sepse pas disa ditesh i gjithe teksti eshte ndryshuar.

Une nuk kam asnje perfitim nga asnjera pale,madje as nuk njoh asnje person qe punon ne ndonjeren apo tjetren firme, por respektoj punen dhe te drejtat autoriale.

Dua te di, cfare mendoni ju per gjera te tilla?

A jane te lejueshme?


P.S. Albinformacion.com nuk eshte asgje personale.

----------


## BE LK

Ty te lumte, por jetojme ne nje bote ku mund te vidhet gjithcka dhe nuk mund te  ndalet kaq thjeshte.

----------

